# need a clear bra shop in/near Westchester County, NY



## BIGRED (Jun 8, 2004)

I have some questions regarding the clear bra.

1. Can someone recommend a good installer in/near Westchester County NY.

2. Has anyone heard of Armorglove? There is a detail shop near me that's offering this brand and I was wondering if anyone's familiar with this. It seems 3M is what's mentioned here a lot, but does anyone have Armorglove?

3. Regarding the price, based on what I've read so far in the various threads, it seems like the job costs in the neighborhood of $500 to $700. I'm not sure how much coverage this kind of price gets you, but the detail shop I mentioned above was offering to Armorglove my 330ci (front bumper, back bumper, hood, lights, mirrors) for $900. How does this sound? If you guys did yours for $500 - $700, did that include the back bumper?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jhwe46 (Jun 30, 2004)

BIGRED said:


> I have some questions regarding the clear bra.
> 
> 1. Can someone recommend a good installer in/near Westchester County NY.
> 
> ...


2. Stay away from Armorglove - or at least go look at their product installed. I did and I couldn't beleive how poor it looked compared to Xpel. Their place is in Portchester.

3. You can look up prices for kits on Xpel.com. The installation is about 2x more. I got a quote for front and rear MTech bumper (no sides or fenders, bumper only, not around grill and onto hood) for $900.


----------



## sce46 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Xpel 3M Paint Protection Kit*

Defenetly go with XPEL because it fits perfectly. I sale and install XPEL Clear Bra kits and I do not charge $900. It's a rip off. For the Hood, Fender, Mirros, and bumper of an M3 you should pay around $600-$750 installed. If you would like I can sale your the complete 3M Xpel kit for your bimmer for $250 shipped. This will include, bumper, hood, fender, mirrors, and headlights. I will also find installers in your area.

I would defenetly recomed going with XPEL kits for the best fit possible. Not cutting on the car. Also if you have a light colored car then you should go with 3M film and for dark colored car then go with llumar film (15% extra)

If you have any other questions make sure to let me know


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

you might also consider Invinca-Shield, they have an online dealer locator link:

http://www.invinca-shield.com/main.htm

NY Dealers/Installers


----------



## AuthorJim (Jul 29, 2004)

Saw your post, and cannot help with a recommendation, but I'm wondering if you can recommend a mechanic in Westchester County. Thanks.


----------

